# Sadly -Canadian Sailors Body Discovered Jan 25, 2016 -Baja Sur Mexico



## CheckedOutRob (Nov 3, 2012)

The Mexican Govt. and Canadian embassy were making inquiries to the Ensenada boatyard of Baja Naval this week re. information of a sailors body found in south Baja Mexico on the Pacific side. Baja Naval was the last port of record for Richard of the sailing vessel “SEA FERN” flagged Canada. 

I met Richard a few weeks ago when he arrived from Canada to Enseanda where I am in refit. He was a sweet guy in his mid fifties. He had purchased his first boat this last year and sailed it down from Canada on his way to enjoying cruising after working for years in commercial power boats. It was a very big sailboat for a new singlehander -52 feet or so. But he seemed really competent and handled and docked it easily. I didn’t talk with him about his past work but he mentioned he’d had plenty of time on commercial vessels in his life.

He was a quiet but gregarious (enigma?) guy and interesting. He had a motorized antique bicycle that he used to transport around town. It was quite unique. He was younger than his years and was a happy guy. He had a scraggly toothed grin and quickly made friends in town with several locals despite not speaking spanish. 

The details I received from a yard employee are his body washed ashore somewhere near Cabo as the Baja Sur embassy made the inquiry to management at Baja Naval. There is speculation as whether he met his fate at the hands of others or was caught up in a pretty big storm that hit shortly after his departure around December 10. I did not see a life raft aboard. There are no details as yet as to how long he was deceased before being discovered. I will check back and update as I know more.

His boat's location and status are unknown. Sunk, drifting, stolen or otherwise.

If you or any sailors reading this met or saw him sailing south along Baja after he left Ensenada Mexico on or around December 10 -Please respond with any info.

Just terribly sad.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sad to hear about Richard hope his sailing days was not cut short by violence. At least he sounded like he was enjoying the sailing life.


----------



## Martakasper (Jan 29, 2016)

I last spoke with Rick from the sea fern on the 22nd of jan ... He was in cabo San Lucas , he had just put his boat back in the water after some maintenance work .. He sent me pictures ,.. Maybe could prove his whereabouts or timings .. We were supposed to fly from canada in feb and meet him there ... And yes , he really was a sweet man and " in his happy place " on the water ... Soooo very sad


----------



## CheckedOutRob (Nov 3, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. I think you should probably contact the Canadian embassy either in Cabo or Canada with your information unless you already have done that. It is likely important and they will want to know about your communication with Rick. Possibly also the Mexican law enforcement agencies are seeking all info I would think. 
Again, such a nice guy. I'm sure he is missed by many.


----------

